# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو [تعليمي] كيف تكسب في المضاربة اليومية في السوق السعودي  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## meshari.a.alnasser

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه اول مشاركة لي ولن تكون الاخيرة باذن الله تعالى ومشاركتي معكم تتمثل في طريقة للمضارب اليومي باسلوب احترافي للوصل الى 100% من راس المال  خلال 100 يوم عمل 
في السوق السعودي اول اقل باذن الله تعالى . 
شرح الفكرة : 
احتمالات حركة السهم ال 3 خلال ساعات التداول في اليوم هي 1_ صعود         2_ تحرك جانبي          3_ هبوط 
وعليه يتم ترتيب الاسهم حسب نسبة الصعود ، وبعد نصف ساعة من بداية عمل السوق يتم اختيار سهم واحد فقط بشرط ان يكون صاعد بنسبة 2 % والهدف يكون دائما 2% ومضاعفاتها بمعنى ان يكون ايقاف الخسارة عند رجوع  سعر السهم الى سعر الافتتاح اما جنى الارباح يكون بال 2% ومضاعفاتها حيث يتم تحريك ايقاف الخسارة تصاعديا كلما صعد سعر السهم بو 1 %   
مثال   : 
 نفترض ان مجموع الشركات التي تحركت في اول نص ساعة او الساعة الاولى  من بداية التداول  ب 2 % هي الشركة [ أ وب وت وث وج ]هنا اختار احدى هذه الشركات للمضارة اليومية بها واحدة فقط والهدف يكون 2% ومضاعفتها وسناريو حركة سعر سهم هذة الشركة المتبقى من ساعات التداول هو 3% و4$ و5% و6% و7% و8% و9% و10%  .وليكن راس المال المخصص للمضاربة 100 الف ريال سعودي  
وانا اخترت المضاربة في الشركة [ ج ] مثلا فما هو المتوقع حدوثة حسب حركة سعر السهم المذكورة في الاعلى يا صعود وبهذا سوف نربح 2% كهدف اول ومضاعفاتها كهدف ثاني حتى نهاية عمل السوق ونبيع السهم قبل نهاية التداول في نفس اليوم . 
التوقع الثاني وهو ان تكون الحركة السعرية للسهم جانبية وحتى نهاية التداول لم يرتفع السعر باكثر من ال 2% وهنا ايضا سوف اقوم باغلاق الصفقة بدون ربح وفي نفس الوقت بدون خسارة . 
التوقع الثالث وهو ان يهبط سعر السهم [ ج ] وهنا سوف اقوم ايضا باغلاق الصفقة عند هبوط 2% وبهذا سوف يكون راس المال بعد هذة الخسارة المتوقعة 98 ألف ريال بدلا من 100 الف   
علية يتم تكرار هذه الطريقة كل يوم عمل لمدة شهر ولنفترض انها اثمرت  فقط بنجاحها في 10 محاولات بنسبة 4 % يوميا وفشلت في 10 محاولات اخرة بنسبة 2% يوميا 
بهذا يكون الربح الذي تم تحقيقة خلال شهر هو 20 % وهذة نسبة جيدة جدا جدا حيت اننا سوف نحصل  بأذن الله تعالى على نسبة 100 % خلال 5 أشهر    
هذا ما احببت مشاركتكم به في اول مشاركة لي في منتدانا منتدى المتداول العربي ولن تكون المشاركة الاخيرة بأذن الله تعالى وتقبلو خالص تحياتي وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا

----------

